# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  26 de septiembre de 2010: Día Mundial de los Ríos

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

26 de septiembre de 2010: Día Mundial de los Ríos

Mie, 18 Ago, 2010



El Día Mundial de los Ríos  celebra los ríos del mundo. Se trata de un día para destacar el valor de nuestros ríos, mejorar la sensibilización pública y apoyar la protección de los ríos del mundo.

Participa en alguna de las actividades previstas en tu región o crear tu propio evento. Los eventos pueden ir desde la limpieza de un río a salidas educativas o a celebraciones comunitarias en las riberas.

----------

